# Is SEA->PDX->SFC worth it?



## Roadtrip16 (May 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm planning a journey on the west coast starting in Seattle and making my way down to SF before going through Salt Lake City and ending in Denver (I've heard the scenery isn't that interesting between Denver and the East Coast so I'm going to fly back).

I'm torn between flying and riding the rails between SEA and SF primarily because I'm trying to figure out if Portland is worth going to. Is the Coast Starlight route between SEA and PDX and PDX and SFC particularly interesting? Is it worth the extra day of travel? Are there interesting things to do in Portland other than ogle hipsters? The direct flight from SEA to SF is priced just $10 more expensive than the plane and would give me an extra day to do whatever.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (May 20, 2016)

The ride though the Cascade Mountains is awesome between Eugene and Chemult. The views are best from the windows on the left.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 20, 2016)

Second what Patti said, the Cascades are fantastic but the best views on this route is North Bound between My. Shasta where the sun comes up and then to Portland, the City of Roses!

Portland is a hipster City, but it has something for everyone. I'm no Gardner but the Fauna and Flora there is amazing as are the Brew Pubs!

Powell's, the Famous Bookstore is a place you could spend forever in!


----------



## TinCan782 (May 20, 2016)

Trainmans daughter said:


> The ride though the Cascade Mountains is awesome between Eugene and Chemult. The views are best from the windows on the left.


Agreed...beautiful...sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees!


----------



## City of Miami (May 20, 2016)

I just did the trip going north. The Cascades are best in snow. I agree the daylight hrs are better nb than sb. The pdx-oak flights are cheap and roomettes expensive: I say 'fly.'


----------



## NW cannonball (May 21, 2016)

Roadtrip16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planning a journey on the west coast starting in Seattle and making my way down to SF before going through Salt Lake City and ending in Denver (I've heard the scenery isn't that interesting between Denver and the East Coast so I'm going to fly back).
> 
> I'm torn between flying and riding the rails between SEA and SF primarily because I'm trying to figure out if Portland is worth going to. Is the Coast Starlight route between SEA and PDX and PDX and SFC particularly interesting? Is it worth the extra day of travel? Are there interesting things to do in Portland other than ogle hipsters? The direct flight from SEA to SF is priced just $10 more expensive than the plane and would give me an extra day to do whatever.


SEA - PDX on the Starlight is mostly boring, .

PDX - Sacramento -- like the other posters said -- is one of the best parts on the Starlight


----------



## BCL (May 21, 2016)

Having done it once, PDX going south is interesting, but it gets dark. It goes through a forest for a while. From Sacramento down to Emeryville is a lot of farmland until you cross the Carquinez Strait.


----------



## tomfuller (May 21, 2016)

Unless you are going to spend some time in San Francisco just take the Coast Starlight as far as Sacramento. Spend several hours in Sacramento before getting on the CZ eastbound .

Take the 501 Cascades south from Seattle to Portland in coach and have a lunch in Portland before getting on the CS.

The problem with scenery on the CS is that it leaves K-Falls at 10 PM and you miss the great view of Mt. Shasta in northern California.

There are a couple places to get a good breakfast after 7AM in Sacramento.


----------



## Kami (May 25, 2016)

I say come to pdx! Yes, we have a lot of hipsters (and hippies!) here, but don't hold that against us! I second the recommendation for Powells, that place is awesome,I could live in those stacks. The Lan Su Chinese garden is gorgeous, and the nature around here, outside the city, is just breathtaking. If you happen to be here on a saturday, check out the Saturday Market! Or the Rose Festival if it's on while you're here  I'm a transplant from Massachusetts, and I have to tell you, the people here are far, far nicer and friendlier than back home. It's totally worth the visit!


----------

